# Walthers Mainline and Trainline: Your Opinions Please?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I want to know if anyone uses the lower end Walthers rolling stock products like Walthers Mainline and Trainline. I just bought some the other day and they seem fairly detailed (not to the extend of higher end brands though). What I care more for is functionality more than detail. I refuse to spend $40 bucks on ONE piece of rolling stock just for the level of detail when I can get two pieces of rolling stock for a lower price and still maintain reliability. Besides, I dont run my trains prototypically, so I dont really care about looks. What do you guys think? 

My opinions:

Trainline- Looks ok, but some of the rolling stock have plastic wheels for some reason when the info for the car(s) says it always come with metal wheels. I found THAT kinda funny. They run for $15 bucks a piece now, so I think its fairly affordable. 

Mainline- About $10 more bucks than trainline and I think it has practically replaced Trainline a bit. The rolling stock look almost the same though. But that's just me...I dont know much about super detailed parts anyway lol.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

JJB, it's your railroad you decide what goes on it. Beyond the level of detail, as long as the cars perform the way you want them to it really doesn't matter. I am building kits because I refuse to spend $40, or more, on each piece of rolling stock. Not everyone (including myself) has extemely deep pockets. I applaud those that can. But not me. 

Dan


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JJB

You can get the best rolling stock by shopping around on Craigslist or
Ebay...at super bargain prices...I have Athearn and other cars of that
quality that I got at 2 and 3 $ a car. Some come with Kadees and
metal wheels and even weathering. 

I would like to buy from LHS but with bargains like that 
it just doesn't happen. 

Most of what I've found has come from estate sales. I got
the final group of boxes from the son of late modeller. In it
was a passel of fine quality buildings, a number of yard
structures and boxes of odd parts. It does give you an
emotional moment tho as you work with something that
you know was a favorite of a guy who has gone to that
roundhouse in the sky.

Don


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Search an Ye shall find!!*

Yeah jjb, In this age of over priced and low level detail...paying 35-40 bucks for rolling stock is crazy. Good point Don R, estate sales are a goldmine for picking up quality engines and rolling stock as the modelers who have passed on are usually very detail oriented(see Rusty Cudas Dad:thumbsup. Kitbashing old Tyco, and Bachman rolling stock was my past winter project with very good results....also consignment sections of LHS offer good used rolling stock. So, there are so many options out there...just search and ye shall find. Good luck!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

golfermd said:


> JJB, it's your railroad you decide what goes on it. Beyond the level of detail, as long as the cars perform the way you want them to it really doesn't matter. I am building kits because I refuse to spend $40, or more, on each piece of rolling stock. Not everyone (including myself) has extemely deep pockets. I applaud those that can. But not me.
> 
> Dan


Although I still decide what goes on my railroad, I cannot help but value the opinions of others as far as what they think is reliable. But still, thank you!


----------

